# Whole Roasted Chicken



## debthecook (Dec 6, 2004)

Another good one from Jeff Nathan:

WHOLE ROASTED CHICKEN 


1 Whole chicken, 3 1/2 pound          
Lemon zest         
Fresh black pepper      
Fresh rosemary, rough chopped 
Olive oil 
Apple  (1) 
Lemons (2) 
Sprig of rosemary 
Salt 

Directions: 
Remove packaged innards from the whole chicken.  Rinse, inside and out with cool water.  Pat dry with paper towel. 

In a small bowl, combine the lemon zest, pepper, rosemary and olive oil.  Spread all over the skin of the bird.   

Cut the apple into eighths and the lemons into quarters.  Insert the rosemary sprig, salt, apple and lemon pieces into the cavity of the chicken.  Tie the chicken according to the television directions and place on an aluminum foil rack.  Roast in the oven at 350F for approximately 75 minutes or until the chicken is done.  Test for doneness by piercing the skin between the leg and thigh.  If the juices run clear, the chicken is done.  If the juices run pinkish, continue cooking and check every 10 minutes until clear. 

Remove from oven and allow to rest 15 minutes before carving.  Discard ingredients from inside the cavity of the chicken.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Dec 8, 2004)

debthecook.  thanks for another good recipe. I just 'happen' to buy one last weekend and this sounds like a good one.  Did you get to try it?  If so let us know if you liked it?  Also wanted to thank you for chicken liver recipe w/hard boiled eggs.  That sounds different.  Have you tried t hat one?  Thanks for all the help.


----------



## debthecook (Dec 9, 2004)

I have tried most of the recipes I post.  Usually I mention "have not tried it yet, but reads good" or something like that.  You are welcome!!!


----------

